# AccuBow Long Term Review + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I've spent the last several months shooting the AccuBow training device and here is my final review.






The reason I wanted to get an AccuBow is that I live in the middle of the city and can't legally shoot my bow in the back yard. I get to the range about three times a week, but having the ability to keep my archery muscles up to speed on off days was intriguing.

Like any piece of exercise equipment, I haven't used the AccuBow as much as I thought I would, but that doesn't mean it's not useful. The laser sight on the front of the AccuBow is a great way to practice holding steady at full draw.

AccuBow also offers an app I downloaded on my iPhone, but I really didn't get a lot of use out of that. Mostly, I just used the laser sight to practice staying as steady as possible.

I started using the Accubow with a release aid and the D-loop connection that comes with it, but I found I didn't like firing the device in the house, as it is pretty loud. I removed the D-loop and use it sort of like a recurve bow – just letting down after each shot for the most part.

The AccuBow can be let from 10 pounds up to 70 pounds of draw weight. Unlike a compound bow, there is no let off with the AccuBow – it builds poundage as you draw like a traditional or recurve bow. I've found myself practicing with it set between 30 and 45 pounds, as I'm more concerned with staying steady at full draw rather than building up more draw weight.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I recently had rotator cuff surgery and this should be perfect to slowly build up when/if I get the go ahead to shoot.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

foreveryung said:


> Thanks for the review. I recently had rotator cuff surgery and this should be perfect to slowly build up when/if I get the go ahead to shoot.


A friend of mine has shoulder surgery a couple of months ago. He thinks he'll be ready to use this in a week or so. Hopefully I will have another video from him about using the AccuBow to get back into archery shape post surgery.


----------

